# الدرس الأول في تعليم اللغة السريانية



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

*الدرس الأول في تعليم اللغة السريانية*










*
نبدأ بمعونة ربنا وفادينا  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الدورة الإفتراضية في تعليم اللغة السريانية على موقع  كنيسة مار أفرام على شبكة الإنترنت بالدرس الأول المتخصص بالأحرف والحركات رسماً  ولفظاً وترجمةً للعربية والإنكليزية .




* 
*



*


*



*
*



*

*



*​ *

إعداد : الأب القس يوحنا عبدالله الزكيمي**





للامانه انا سريانيه بس ما بعرف احكي سرياني وكنت سجلت في دورة تعليم اللغه السريانيه

بنفس الوقت اللي خطبت فيه وقطعت الدوره فلما شفت الدروس قلت انقلها منها افيد واستفيد 




الدرس الثاني من تعليم اللغه السريانيه


الدرس الثالث من تعليم اللغه السريانيه

سلام المسيح

* ​


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مايو 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا ً ليكى *

**** بسم الصليب ****

*فكرة رااائعة*

*هو فعلا لما تشاركى الأخرين الفائدة أكبر*
*عشان بثبت الدروس اللى بتتعلميها*
*وكمان تبقى مادة ثقافية للأخرين*
*اللى بيحبوا يتعرفوا على لغات قديمة*

*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## جيلان (15 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمر متابعة معاكى بس يمكن مدخلش كتير الايام دى عشن الامتحانات بس هحاول اتابع على طول وكفاية ان انتى الى جايباها كمان ^_^*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك يا سكر*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2010)

> * للامانه انا سريانيه بس ما بعرف احكي سرياني وكنت سجلت في دورة تعليم اللغه السريانيه*
> 
> * بنفس الوقت اللي خطبت فيه وقطعت الدوره فلما شفت الدروس قلت انقلها منها افيد واستفيد *



ايون جيتى للحتة اللى عايزة افهمها انا حافظة الصلاة الربانية بالسريانى

بس كنت عايزة اعرف اكتر من اللغة دى

يعنى مين اللى بيتكلمها انهه بلد

وهى موجودة دلوقتى ولا لاء وكده يعنى كلمينى عنها​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 مايو 2010)

بفكرة جميلة يا بسم الصليب ياريت تعمم في كل المواقع المسيحية تحت اسم حافظوا علي اللغات الاصلية للمسيحين زي السريانية و الكلدانية الشورية و القبطية و الارامية و العبرية و في غرها كمان بس مش في زكرتي دلواتي و بكدا نحافظ علي ترثنا من الضياع وسط العالم العربي الي ربنا اراد اننا نتواجد فيه المسيح يبركك و بسم الصليب عليكي


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــكرااا ً ليكى *
> 
> **** بسم الصليب ****
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخي على مرورك وتشجيعك *

*وانا كمان هاد كان تفكيري يعني شوية تشجيع هيساعدو اكتر على  التعلم *


*مره تانيه اشكرك اخي على مرورك اللطيف*


*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر متابعة معاكى بس يمكن مدخلش كتير الايام دى عشن الامتحانات بس هحاول اتابع على طول وكفاية ان انتى الى جايباها كمان ^_^*
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك يا سكر*



*ربنا يوفقك حبيبتي ونسمع اخبار حلوة عن نجاحك بتفوق ان شاء الله*

*و سعيده كتيرررررر بمرورك وتشجيعك الغالي كتير علي *

*الرب يبارك ويوفقك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايون جيتى للحتة اللى عايزة افهمها انا حافظة الصلاة الربانية بالسريانى
> 
> بس كنت عايزة اعرف اكتر من اللغة دى
> 
> ...



*من عيوني يا قمرايه وانا بيسعدني اتكلم عن السريان بشكل عام*

*وفعلا اليوم لما دخلت موقع البطريركيه السريانيه فكرت اني اعمل موضوع وافي عن السريان بشكل عام*

*وعن البطريركيه بشكل خاص *


*وبالنسبه لـ اللغه السريانيه فاكيد في ناس كتير بتتكلم فيها *

*ومعلوماتي اللي هقولها دي اللي واثقه منها وهي ان في منطقة الجزيره نسبة كبيره جدا من المسيحيين بيتكلمو سرياني*

*متل القامشلي مثلا منطقه تقريبا معظم شعبها المسيحي بيتكلم سرياني وحتى بعض المسلمين كمان *

*في الحسكه كمان نسبة كبيره بتتكلم سرياني وسمعت انهم دخلو تدريسه كمان بالمدرسه الخاصه هناك*

*الدربيسيه كمان المعظم بيتكلم سرياني *

*وفي مناطق متنوعه كمان بس اللي ذكرتهم هما اكتر المناطق بسوريا*

*لكن في بتركيا تقريبا كل المناطق اللي تحد ماردين بتتكلم سرياني بطلاقه *

*هنا كمان في مناطق الاتراك المسيحيين فيها كلهم بيتكلمو سرياني *

*وعلى السمع ان في مناطق بالسويد بنفس المبدء وحتى في منطقه مسمينها اسم سرياني ده عالسمع من قرايبي والله اعلم هههههههههههه*

*وان شاء الله هبقى اعمل موضوع شامل عن السريان الارثوذكس*



*نورتي حبيبتي الموضوع وكتير اسعدني مرورك الغالي *







​ 

آبون دبشمايو... أبانا الذي في  السماوات
نتقاداش اشموخ... ليتقدس اسمك 
تيته ملكوتخ... ليأتي ملكوتك 
نهوه صبيونخ... لتكن مشيئتك 
أيكانو دبشمايو أوف برعو... كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض 
هب لان لحمو دسون قونان يومونو... أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا 
وشبوق لان حوبين وحطوهين... واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا 
أيكانو د وف حنان لشبقن حايوبين... كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ  وأساء إلينا 
ولو تعلان لنسيونو... ولا تدخلنا في التجارب 
إيلو فاصن من بيشو.. لكن نجنا من الشرير 
و حيلو و تشبحتو لعولم دعولمين آمين .. لأن لك القوة  والتسبحة الى أبد الآبدين آمين​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> بفكرة جميلة يا بسم الصليب ياريت تعمم في كل المواقع المسيحية تحت اسم حافظوا علي اللغات الاصلية للمسيحين زي السريانية و الكلدانية الشورية و القبطية و الارامية و العبرية و في غرها كمان بس مش في زكرتي دلواتي و بكدا نحافظ علي ترثنا من الضياع وسط العالم العربي الي ربنا اراد اننا نتواجد فيه المسيح يبركك و بسم الصليب عليكي




*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغالي*

*ومعك حق انا كمان بحب اتعرف عل اللغات الاصيله وخصوصا اللي مش هقول انقرضت انما قل تواجدها*

*واتمنى ان اي اخ لو من طائفه تانيه يعرفنا بلغته وان كان مش بدرس انما على الاقل بتاريخ اللغه *

*مره تانيه اشكرك اخي على تواجدك ومرورك المميز *​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *من عيوني يا قمرايه وانا بيسعدني اتكلم عن السريان بشكل عام*
> 
> *وفعلا اليوم لما دخلت موقع البطريركيه السريانيه فكرت اني اعمل موضوع وافي عن السريان بشكل عام*
> 
> ...



للتوضيح اكتر اختي بسم الصليب..

ممكن تاسوني البلدان التى ذكرتيها 

لا تعرف انها موجودة بنفس سوريا

واضيق انه بلبنان عندنا موجودة الطائفة السريانية

وعددهم لا بأس به ويتكلمون السرياني

وللعلم هنا ارثودوكس وكاثوليك وموارنة عندنا


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2010)

مشكورة اختي بسم الصليب

متابع معاكِ

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع 
متابعة معاك يا قمر
لانى بحب اتعلم الللغات 
ميرسى لك كتير
*​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة اختي بسم الصليب
> 
> متابع معاكِ
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك



*الاخ الغالي كليمو اشكرك على اضافتك المميزه*

*وعنا كمان اقصد في سوريا طبعا في اللغه الاراميه والكلدانيه والاشوريه والارمنيه وماني متذكره الباقي *

*هدول اللي في بالي حاليا*

*اشكرك اخي على اضافتك وعلى مرورك الغالي *

*الرب يباركك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (15 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> متابعة معاك يا قمر
> لانى بحب اتعلم الللغات
> ميرسى لك كتير
> *​


*الرائع هو مرورك عزيزتي *

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي *

*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

> للتوضيح اكتر اختي بسم الصليب..
> 
> ممكن تاسوني البلدان التى ذكرتيها
> 
> ...




شكرا كليمو للتوضيح

انا مكنتش اعرف عن اللغة السريانية حاجة

غير انى حافظة الصلاة الربانية بالسريانى 

هى لغة جميلة على فكرة​


----------



## مسرة (17 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايون جيتى للحتة اللى عايزة افهمها انا حافظة الصلاة الربانية بالسريانى​
> بس كنت عايزة اعرف اكتر من اللغة دى​
> يعنى مين اللى بيتكلمها انهه بلد​
> وهى موجودة دلوقتى ولا لاء وكده يعنى كلمينى عنها​


 

سلام المسيح
انا اعيش بالسويد واللغة السريانية مهمة عندنا
وكثير من الناس يحصلون على فرصة شغل اكبر اذا يقدرون ان يتكلمون اللغة السريانية

والسريانيين الي بالسويد هم من تركيا ويسمون سريان اتراك وهم من الطائفة الارثذوكسية ويوجد ايضا سريان من سوريا


شكرا لكي على هذا الموضوع 
انا فرحت كثير لان بنفسي اتعلم السرياني


----------



## besm alslib (18 مايو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> سلام المسيح
> انا اعيش بالسويد واللغة السريانية مهمة عندنا
> وكثير من الناس يحصلون على فرصة شغل اكبر اذا يقدرون ان يتكلمون اللغة السريانية
> 
> ...




*وانا سعيده لمرورك اختي *

*وللامانه انا كمان نفسي اتعلمها وبحاول بس شوي صعب  *

*وهو انا كنت سمعت عن السويد حتى سمعت كمان ان  في منطقه مسمينها اسم سرياني*

*او طوراني يعني هيك شي تقريبا*

*شكرا اختي لمرورك الغالي *​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 مايو 2010)

دروس طيبة ومفيدة =يولبانا طاوا 
شكرا لكِ=كيانخ بسمتا
بركة المسيح لترعاكِ =بوركثا دمشيحا نطرالخ

سلامي=شلامي​


----------



## مسرة (22 يونيو 2010)

سلام المسيح
لقد وجدت موقع اخر للغة السريانية بالصوت  

ارجو ان تستفيدوا  منه  

http://www.gazire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1510


----------

